# Archives: February POTM Nomination thread!



## Arch

Post your nominations for February photo of the month here!... The POTM competition NOW HAS A PRIZE FOR FIRST PLACE!!.... at the moment the prize is a TPF mini mag-lite, as pictured it comes in red, black or silver.







RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... you can't nominate yourself.

3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of FEBRUARY in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

5) The same person can only recieve the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly.

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating! :mrgreen:


----------



## lostprophet

*Winter on the beach, North Wales, UK  by Simonkit*


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC

*Water, Rocks and Long Exposure By Lost Prophet*


----------



## BoblyBill

Warp Speed by Woodsac


----------



## Arch

A run to Iowa part 2 #11 by Raymond J Barlow


----------



## newrmdmike

*Yesterday's shoot ... Ballerina*
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v607/Johnboy2978/IMGP4026.jpg[img]

by johnboy2978

dang it will someone fix that for me, till then heres the link

[url]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v607/Johnboy2978/IMGP4026.jpg[/url]


----------



## lostprophet

2000th again   by Doenoe


----------



## lostprophet

Alaska again by Cherrymoose  #3


----------



## jeroen

*industrial decay *_Inside an old crane cabin_ by seemoo

Here is the thread.


----------



## Tangerini

*The Guitar by fightheheathens





*


----------



## Tangerini

*Lulworth Cove by Lostprophet




*


----------



## danir

desert grafitti by woodsac


----------



## abraxas

Mt Baker, #1 by ericande


----------



## newrmdmike

i'm glad to see someone has already nominated woodsac's latest!


----------



## Ockie

Second try, sorry mods about the first invalid submission, I messed up the "latest reply" date with the "topic created" date....

anyways, I hope this one is valid 





freaky trees By mohain


----------



## Arch

Hi ockie, i had to take out that nomination, as the image was from a thread made in January and this is only for images submitted during february... feel free to vote for any others you like from february tho


----------



## cosmonaut

A Horse by Tyson...
          Cosmo


----------



## Digital Matt

Great stuff here


----------



## Arch

MCR245 by Tuna


----------



## PNA

*High in the Arctic !! Eskimo....* By Majik Imaje


----------



## AIRIC

By Lensmeister "A walk around Brompton Cemetery today"


----------



## Jeff Canes

Airic - Piano on the Ice (A Winter Wonderland)







*mentos 007 - Storytelling...*
*



*


----------



## MarkA

1 Way [B & W] by MrMatthieu


----------



## MarkA

Foggy Night (#2) by justinspeaks


----------



## MarkA

A Walk Around Town (#5) aka No Parking  by loser101


----------



## Icon72

Watching Me - woodsac


----------



## loser101

wow thanx mark, but even i wouldnt vote for mine haha


----------



## abraxas

Great Sand Dunes National Park - by Lars Leber


----------



## ernie

celtic crosses by renair:






and *A stormcloud over the city* from Tantalus


----------



## terri

Survivor's Guilt: Part II by Efergoh


----------



## Efergoh

Holy Crap! I didn't expect to get nominated!
Thanks, terri!


----------

